# recoil spring.



## michael t

This for new owners. of Thunder or CC pistols. Always install recoil spring with tight end on barrel. Also set other end of spring so the end of spring at 12o'clock when reassembleing. I find easlier to reinstall slide.


----------



## shipleyj

A little confused. Which end of the barrel do you mean to put the tight end on. I'm assuming the rear (end nearest the grip).


----------



## Steve H

Slide the tight end on first!


----------



## jcthomasva

I did not notice much difference between the two ends. I suppose I could put a micrometer on them to see which is narrower, but I can't discern it with the naked eye, and I don't notice one end fitting over the barrel any easier than the other.


----------



## stormbringerr

shipleyj said:


> A little confused. Which end of the barrel do you mean to put the tight end on. I'm assuming the rear (end nearest the grip).


the tight end goes on first then slide the spring on the rest of the way.


----------



## stormbringerr

jcthomasva said:


> I did not notice much difference between the two ends. I suppose I could put a micrometer on them to see which is narrower, but I can't discern it with the naked eye, and I don't notice one end fitting over the barrel any easier than the other.


i do on my 380 thunder its very noticeable.maybe if your gun is new it doesn't show as much.not sure.the spring nearest the muzzle turn it so where spring begins straight up at 12 o'clock high.


----------



## oldag1960

I love my little Bersa 380 CC but, I am having difficulty removing the slide. My wrists and fingers are arthritic and the slide is very tight tto the frame on disassembly. Any suggestions? Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## daddySEAL

oldag1960 said:


> I love my little Bersa 380 CC but, I am having difficulty removing the slide. My wrists and fingers are arthritic and the slide is very tight tto the frame on disassembly. Any suggestions? Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


Get some 3M Safety Walk Step and Ladder Tread Tape...cut it fit places on both sides of the slide, where you grip it.
Then pull off the paper backing, and adhere it there...works for me, friend.


----------



## kaboooom

I have the Bersa Thunder 380 Duo-Tone and the tip end of the larger portion of the recoil spring at the end of the barrel is to be at the noon position. I don't recall where I got that info, but I have heard that from a few other sources as well.


----------

